# FS: 188g Aquarium & Stand $240 (Tsawwassen)



## Betta Boy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I got this tank off Craigslist a few months ago but thanks to Kole I've now upgraded to a larger tank. The outside dimensions are 66.5" long x 36.5" wide x 18.5" tall. Comes with 2x6 stand with plywood top and bottom and styrofoam for under the aquarium.




























PM for more info or questions, located in Tsawwassen.

Thanks,
Wallace


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

This would be an amazing tank for Rays or for all you Pleco Fanatics!!!!


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

why does all this stuff go up for sale when I have no money?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it scratched? What would you rate the tank out of 10 on condition?


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

PLECO!! A RAY IS NOT A PLECO!! dang....guess thats gone lol (kole's tank i mean) hehe. The stand is 6 feet long, 2 feet high, and 36.5 wide?

I'm whipping out the tape measure to see if i can fit it anywhere.


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

by the way, did you reseal it when you got it and etc?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is there space under the tank for gear?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder if a puffer would be good for this beast of a tank??


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

The tank doesn't really look scratched to me (at-least from the picture provided)...probably just needs a good rinse.

A tank this dimension can be put to many uses. It can be awesome for keeping Rays or even a really cool African Cichlid setup....or even a planted tank...variations are endless 

Therefore..Free Bump!


----------



## Betta Boy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the late replies, I just got home now.



AWW said:


> Is it scratched? What would you rate the tank out of 10 on condition?


It's not a show tank if that's what you're asking. There is a front and a back in the way that there's no scratches but the glass on one side is nicer than the other. I'd rate it about a 7 out of 10 myself but of course that's subjective to the individual and the tank could do with a better clean than I've been able to give it while in school.



Arghas said:


> by the way, did you reseal it when you got it and etc?


No, I brought it home, filled it and left it in my garage for 2 weeks to test it. It didn't leak so I didn't reseal it and I refilled it again last night right before I took the pics.



Adz1 said:


> is there space under the tank for gear?


Sorry no, the stand is a sealed box build.

I'll try to snap a few more photos of the glass up close and post them later tonight. Thanks for the questions and comments/bumps, hope everyone's enjoying their evening!

Wallace


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> is there space under the tank for gear?


By the looks of the stand it wouldnt be that hard to cut a few openings into it and back them up with some 2x4's. depending on internal cross braces.etc. A good jig saw a screw gun and a few 2x4s and a 6 even and you could find a way. I'd even be willin to help ya .

smokin deal for this size of tank.....oh why do I live in such a small place 
congrats on the new tank Wallace


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i wonder if a puffer would be good for this beast of a tank??


buy this for a mbu for sure


----------



## Betta Boy (Apr 25, 2010)

Price change to $240, need the tank moved so I can build my new stand!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is there a glass or plexi top for the tank?


----------



## Betta Boy (Apr 25, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> is there a glass or plexi top for the tank?


Sorry, no top or lids.


----------

